# Grayton Beach Surf Report, 4/28/2011



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Headed over to Grayton State Park for a few days. Surf fished late yesterday afternoon. Had two rods rigged with double drops. Could not find any fleas so I was using good ol Publix shrimp, lol. Bunch of catfish, one lady fish, and one solid 26.75" redfish. Estimated weight at about 7 lbs. Great afternoon at the beach with the family. Gonna try to get on the pomps. Can't figure how to upload pics from my phone ..... Will try to post some when I get back home.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

GREAT to hear that the lady fish are coming back! Thanks for the report.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Caught several more lady fish today too.


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

Email your self the photos the use computer to post.


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

Any June grass out there?


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Not much at all ... very scattered patches while we were there. Never interfered with the fishing.


----------

